# Voigtlander Vito automatic II



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 16, 2008)

Are these actually worth anything? It has a film spool in it and takes 35mm film. Fixed lens. I have a case and flash for it. German market, everything on it is in German. Mid 60's. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 18, 2008)

eterrisinCYQX said:


> Are these actually worth anything? It has a film spool in it and takes 35mm film. Fixed lens. I have a case and flash for it. German market, everything on it is in German. Mid 60's. Any info would be appreciated.


 
Built like a tank, yet elegant, these cameras were and still are gems of the German camera making company called Voigtländer.

The Skopar lens is nothing but miraculous, sharp and great color rendition. Contrasty enough for B/W pictures as well.

If you tried to shoot on empty (with no film) then you know the shutter won't work. These cameras actually need film for the shutter to cock. However, if you don't want to put film in them in order to fire the shutter, you can trick the camera into thinking it has film. Do that by opening the little door at the bottom then swing the back open until you reveal the film chamber. Now run your fingers across the sprockets until you hear a click. At this moment the shutter mechanism is engaged and by depressing the shutter release you'll see whether the shutter is working properly or not. Do this and see if all speeds are working and then I can estimate its value for you. A broken one (shutter erratic or not working) is around $15. A good one can be had for $75 or less.

A free manual in pdf format can be downloaded here.


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot!

Think I'll pick up a roll for it and give it a shot later.


----------

